

Show HN:A mount like web app for Dropbox, box & GDrive - samikc
https://www.addfs.com/addfs/page/welcome

======
tommoor
Looks interesting, It would be great to get a description of what the app does
and what the benefits are...

~~~
samikc
Thanks for your comment here is what the app does:

addfs.com is inspired by the mount command in Unix OS. Just as mount command
enables the ability of accessing multiple external devices using the same API
i.e. Unix File System, addfs.com enables users to access multiple cloud
storage (Box, Dropbox and Google Drive) through the same interface (HTML and
Rest).

~~~
tommoor
Totally understood, seems like there must have been a lot of backend /
technical work to get this far - did it come from a personal need/itch?

As you are asking for permission to access to people's personal / private
files I think it's really important that the site comes across as very
professional so that potential users feel they can trust the site with
connecting the different services. Not sure if you are explicitely asking for
feedback and ideas but this definitely the area I would work on - creating a
polished feel, particularly on the landing page.

~~~
samikc
Thanks for the suggestion. It is done in two weeks by of us. So a lot can be
improved. This is an app that came from a personal need. The need was to see
where my files are in one view. Also, we were seeing that just for backing up
we are uploading same file twice in two different storage (like Dropbox and
GDrive).

------
1tsmeagain
Nice app. Would like to be able to add multiple google drive and box accounts

~~~
samikc
Good point. It's already in our todo list will do it.

